# Pulled out battery post



## merc123 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm guessing the terminal welded itself to it and there was a lot of corrosion.  While I was prying on it trying to get it off the whole battery post started to come out of the top.  I pushed it back in and it starts fine.  Do I need a new battery or am I good?


----------



## little rascal (Aug 20, 2010)

*think it's*

time for a new battery. That one will probably leave you sitting somewhere. I had 3 ac/delco(GM) batteries do the same exact thing, finally put all new advanced auto's brand and never had another problem. If the terminal welded to the post, that means something got too hot or was arcing for a long time.


----------



## merc123 (Aug 20, 2010)

It just started corroding too.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Aug 20, 2010)

*Permatex "Anti-seize" Compound*

Merc 123,
Several years ago, I discovered that putting the Permatex silver-colored "Anti-seize" compound on battery and electrical terminal connections not only gave a better connection, but ELIMINATED most corrosion too.  I also use it on almost all fastener applications where either 'high-heat' or 'corrosion' is a possibility.  It's WORKED WONDERS for me in many electrical and mechanical applications.... just don't go TOO EXCESSIVE in applying it = a 'thin film' goes a long way.

NOTE:
With 'post type' batteries, if I can't wiggle it lose by hand, I use a "Battery Terminal Puller" tool to get it off. They are very inexpensive and work great for this and other _LIGHT_ puller duty applications (alternator & starter bearing assys).

If battery is still functioning correctly, you may be able to sand the area and use either an epoxy mix or JB Weld to seal the 'crack' in the housing you created.  Otherwise, you're going to get acid leakage (if only fumes) that will corrode other components in the area to include the battery box itself.


----------



## merc123 (Aug 20, 2010)

I've got two new batteries for $3 total so I'm going to throw them in with some new terminals.  I've got a big "jug" of the anti-seize so I'll give it a try.  Thanks.


----------

